# Pirate Theater Voted DIY Theater of the Year



## Chuck McKenney

*Pirate Theater Voted DIY Theater of the Year*
*The Konold family's "Pirates of the Caribbean" theater wins our first DIY Theaters of the Year contest*


Pirates have seized the bounty in the first Electronichouse.com DIY Theaters of the Year contest. AVS Forum member Paul Konold’s “Pirates of the Caribbean” theater cruised to a landslide victory.

 


Paul and his family can use the first place prize - a $500 Home Depot Gift Card - to add some new features to their theater.


Congratulations to Jason Klinke (DIYer Puts Theater PC to Work) and Bud Ketterl (DIYer Transforms Entire Basement), our second and third place winners, respectively. Jason will receive a $250 Home Depot Gift Card and Bud wins a $100 Home Depot Gift Card.

Click here to see final tally.


----------



## Reddig

cool


----------



## Jon_B

Interesting.


----------

